# 2000w vert room 8x8x7 design



## coolguy14788 (Oct 20, 2014)

ok so i need some help been looking around and trying to figure out how to best use what i have. I realized a vert setup is what i need to change too. i currently run 2000w in horizontal hoods over a 4x8 area i have 6in cool tubes two of them from doing micro grows in a small tent so would be planning on using these as i dont want to spend a shit ton of money as i already have spent a good amount. im using ak-47 they grow to around 2 feet tall (pot included) or less when vegged a week or less. so im thinking 4 shelves counting the floor a shelf 17 inches off the floor as the plant of the floor will end in 24 inches and the pot on the shelf above it is 7 inch tall (using 1 gal pots) so the top of the bottom plants will reach the bottoms of the plants above it and so forth up to the third shelf.


now if i was to put the cooltubes in the middle of the room i could build a 4x4 shelf system and have 1.9' so almost 2 feet of space to walk around it and water plants from the back. so all plants would be roughly 24 inch from cooltube to start. i want to do 5 plants per shelf that gives me 8 cubic inch of space for plants to grow into per plant so 80 plants total with 20 per wall using a 6inch fan with scrubber to cool room and tubes as bringing in cool as from outside is not a option. my room stays at 80-85 lights on and 65-70 lights off 45% humidity. also have a ceiling fan in middle of room already that is 2.5 feet wide to so i will have airflow for the 4x4 box of green.

ok so now to my questions should i tilt my shelves a bit towards the light?

is 24 inches to far from cool tube?

also im using the GO nute line everything but bio weed and bio roots and black diamond i do not have i don't veg long and these are all for veg according to them maybe someone has something else to add about this?

i feel like a noob as i am such a technical person that i was not thinking of square footage going in the air all around but maybe that is because this is my first ROOM i get to play with. i will have to wait to get this rolling as i have a horizontal crop going and wont be done for 6 weeks or so. so this thing will take shape over time.

another question i had was what if i went straight to the walls with shelves and hang bulbs without tubes? as im already hitting max heat in my room with the cooled hoods so the plants would be like 3 feet from bare bulbs. just trying to get this setup right before i do it as i hate reconfiguring later


----------



## stankyyank (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't have experience in vert, so I can't offer up much for advice, but how much stretch do you expect from this strain? If they stretch a lot (from the 2' vegged), you can place a screen between the plants and the light to direct the nodes in various directions to fill out the canopy evenly for light distribution and airflow, and tuck back to keep off the lights. Have these aks' seen HID before, or were they started on it? If they are hardened to it, 24" doesn't seem to close too me, but it's all dependent on how they were 'lit' before. The leaves will seek out the light, so even keeping the shelf flat, the plant will lean toward the light on its own. If you were having heat issues with the air cooled hoods, what would be different from then to now, larger growing space? You could take everything out and set up your lights and run them to see temps... just a thought.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Oct 24, 2014)

yes i could take them out to see temp but im currently going through a grow in there so cant do that until thats done. plus once a box of green is around the lights my heat will be more contained (canopy) then now thats why i asked about going bare bulb as i would think a 4x4x7 space would heat up more then a 8x8x7 room like it is now make sense? right now im running aircooled hoods in that 8x8x7 space hitting 85 for a high.... night lows outside the house is 45-50 right now winter is coming...also need to get a bigger fan as im exchanging my room only once a min which is well below the recommended... (money's tight) and i already had this fan and filter so we do what we can right!

I think you might has misread my post as the "stretch" period you ask about is in there they end up at 2 feet pot and all after the "stretch" also i dont plan on using big plants going to be a SOG with small plants like a week veg tops to fill out those pots with some roots to produce fat nugs also using 1 gal pots as i already have 30 of them might go with a 2 gal as they do recommend a gal a foot thats if i have the money to spare....lol spare who has spare money now a days?


----------



## stankyyank (Oct 27, 2014)

Ah, sorry, I did misread that. Thank you for clarifying. Maybe have to run cool tubes then? Now are you saying that with the cooling nights that the inside temp will drop more? Perhaps finding a temp sensor you can use for your cycling, like a greenhouse temp driven vent controller to go with your larger fan, or is it not direct intake of outside air? I feel ya on the finances. It's hard not having things how you want them due to funds and seeing that impacting your grow. So if you can utilize cool outside temps to lower the lights on temp, then I'd go bare-bulb. It can potentially be cheaper to grow if not running the cool tube setup for sake of inline fan power draw, not to mention the added glass does reduce light efficiency. I have read and of folks using fans under their bare bulbs to help lift the hot air up and cycle more efficiently. You could even use two fans, no? Intake and exhaust.
Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Lux-Heating-Cooling-Programmable-Thermostat/dp/B000E7NYY8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414467752&sr=8-1&keywords=greenhouse+thermostat or this http://www.amazon.com/Farm-Innovators-TC-3-Thermostatically-Controlled/dp/B0006U2HD2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414467785&sr=8-2&keywords=greenhouse+thermostat . There's also http://www.amazon.com/FarmTek-DuroStat-NEMA-4-Thermostat/dp/B009010IRA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1414467785&sr=8-3&keywords=greenhouse+thermostat . Now I can't vouch for the quality or durability, as I've not purchased one, but just to give you an idea for low budget options. If you're new fan can pull enough air through your filter to cool the temps, you could potentially increase your output. Good luck!


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 30, 2014)

ok so now to my questions should i tilt my shelves a bit towards the light?
Not needed. The plant will handle that on thier own.

is 24 inches to far from cool tube?

Not sure on cool tubes. If you were barebulb id say you were good. with tubes and lumen loss 18 may be better. Are you putting up a screen to keep the tops from getting too close? or tying them up? 

also im using the GO nute line everything but bio weed and bio roots and black diamond i do not have i don't veg long and these are all for veg according to them maybe someone has something else to add about this?

Never used it myself, if your familiar with it thats normally what works the best lol.

another question i had was what if i went straight to the walls with shelves and hang bulbs without tubes? as im already hitting max heat in my room with the cooled hoods so the plants would be like 3 feet from bare bulbs. just trying to get this setup right before i do it as i hate reconfiguring later

Here's the thing, if you did nothing but take the hoods out of your room you would see temps drop. The reflector is metal. Now metal will retain heat up the temp of the source. This is called Heat Soak. (term from forced induction race cars). Now depending on the air flow you will either reach the max soak or you wont. but that big ass metal hood will retain some heat. 
I personally think you are making this way harder then in needs to be. all those little plants? yeah not a fan. With a 4x8 room, im splittin it in half with panda film and running 2 1000 bulbs on 1 ballast with a flip.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the input def will help me out would rep up but dunno how


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 22, 2014)

Here it is what I came up with all plants 2 feet from bulb except one shelf is 3 feet away


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2014)

Lose the cool tubes. Vent on a thermostat, it's cheap. To prevent low overnight temps, run your room overnight and then off during the day.

Veg them big, do it under overhead lights to make them tall. Don't worry about making them bushy, the vertical system will do that for you. Flip the day you put them in the vertical room.

I grow six and seven foot tall tees... in veg. Imagine what happens when those girls hit the trellis! My trellis, btw, is field fencing, five feet diameter by six feet tall. Add another 18" for RDWC tub, space and light cap and it's a floor to ceiling arrangement.


----------



## JointOperation (Dec 19, 2014)

feb 1st. we move into the new place.. setting up 2 4000w flower rooms.. flip flop.. and 2000w for veg.. and 400w for breeding chamber.. and all the t5s and flouro tubes for clones. after seeing tystikk i might do 1 vertical


----------

